# DOTM February 2013 Poll #1



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*Poll # 2 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/13668-dotm-february-2012-poll-2-a.html

PLEASE remember to vote only once*


#1 Akasha & Zuri











#2 Mikey, Sprocket & Gunner











#3 Zeus & crew











#4 Island Paws crew











#5 Rhett & girlfriend











#6 Annie & Timber











#7 Daisy & Dodger











#8 Boxerparty











#9 Grissom & Milo











#10 Tess


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

pssssssst...Its Mikey. 

Although I don't blame you. My iphone always tries to correct it to Miley  

Once again, too many great choices!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Sp many great pictures, my vote is in!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, this may be another month I have such a hard time picking one I end up letting the deadline pass. Every one of those is fantastic.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

It looks like poll #2 has way more votes than poll #1 does. It's so tough, there are so many great photo's, I almost had to roll a dice this month - LOL!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yep, this may be another month I have such a hard time picking one I end up letting the deadline pass. Every one of those is fantastic.


Yep you and me, I only missed the first one but I almost did the last one because I couldn't decide so I waited to about the last day. And looks like this will happen again. I just keep looking and looking and then it comes down to focus and color things like this because they are all so good.


----------

